# Pepperoni Pinwheels



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Pepperoni Pinwheels:

1/2 cup diced pepperoni
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese-can use part-skim mozzarella cheese if you want
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
1 egg, seperated
1 tube (8 oz.s) refrigerated crescent rolls

In a bowl, combine pepperoni, cheese, oregano and egg yolk. In a small bowl, whisk egg white until foamy; set aside. Seperate crescent dough into four rectangles; seal perforations. Spread pepperoni mixture over each rectangle to within 1/4-inch of edges. Roll up jelly-roll style, starting with a short side; pinch seams to seal. Cut each into six slices.

Place cut side down on greased baking sheets; brush tops with egg white. Bake at 375 for 12-15 minutes or until golden brown. Serve warm. Refrigerate leftovers. Yield: 2 dozen.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 21, 2007)

*Pinwheels and snacks*

Roxy, You do guarantee this one also don't you? Looks like the grandchildren could help with this one also and just might like it - they are picky picky.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 21, 2007)

I have this one. I love pepperoni and cheese. I will have to try this one too.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds really good. May need to try this around playoffs/Superbowl time. I'm working 7 days a week starting tomorrow through Thanksgiving.  Weekend snack time won't happen until then, if it happens then.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 22, 2007)

These sound really good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheftom (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds good to me!  I'm going to try this out tonight.


----------

